# We did it!!!



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

After only two months of agility training, Nikon (22 months) entered his first agility trial - CPE Level 1 Standard x2, Fullhouse, and Jumpers. I am VERY pleased with his performance today! He did nothing stupid like get distracted, wander off, run off the course...he listened and focused on me all the time. Any mistakes were instigated by me. 

In his first Standard run - it should be said this was the first time EVER this dog has run a full agility course of any kind, first time on a full height a-frame and dogwalk, first time seeing that jump with the two bars and the X - he Q'd, was respectably under time, won his class, and was second as far as time in his level. It wasn't a perfect run, but the two small mistakes were caused by me getting nervous and not commanding the next jump early enough. 

Then the second Standard run was fabulous! Q'd, WAY under time, won his class, fastest time in his level, no mistakes at all and he ran during a downpour with thunder. Also there was this really tricky sequence at the very end that he nailed. 

Then we did Fullhouse and got our dose of humility after his perfect Standard run, lol! We did not Q on this one because we were over time and that cost us points. You have five seconds to get on the table to end the run and the table was wrapped with a tunnel which Nikon has never seen (and I'd never think to do!). Also, after walking the course, I completely changed my course so the course I attempted to run was not at all what I'd walked. So that one was kind of a bust. 

Then we finished with Jumpers. He Q'd, won his class, and got second place time for his Level. There was one little mistake at the end where he *almost* took a tunnel but I got him in time and again, it was my fault, I was so thrilled with his jumping that I lost focus and pushed him the wrong direction, AT the tunnel. I think I even blurted out "my bad!!" during my run. 

He made every single contact, had no trouble with the tire (we've had a lot of trouble with this!), didn't knock any bars, didn't backjump or spin on the course, and didn't take any obstacles out of order. Really those things right there are all I could have asked for, Q or NQ. His first two runs were in pouring rain and thunder, and his second two were in scorching heat and humidity.

Not only that, but he was social and well behaved off the course as well. He hung out with two younger girls who held him while I walked the course and helped keep him cool. His crate happened to be near the door where ALL the dogs and people were going in/out of the building and he never once made a peep. I'm extremely proud of my man-eating Schutzhund dog!!


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

At first I thought this was gonna be a We did it!!!....We bought an airconditioner!!!!!! :sunburn:

But this is even better news!!! Good job Nikon and Lies!!!!:happyboogie::congratulations:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks!! 

(and I almost broke down and put in a window unit!)


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats Lies and Nikon!!!! What a summer you guys are having!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

GREAT JOB to both of you!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh wow!!! Huge :congratulations::congratulations: Looks like the Noodle-brain is growing up and maturing beautifully ! 

I'm so happy for you two, way to go!!


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Where's the video?

Congrats on your good runs.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

A well rounded GSD active in some very contrasting venues! You gotta love that! Just what these man eating beasts should be! :congratulations:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Nikon! Any pics?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Working on pics...

I actually have a TON of pics of Greta, the GSD that Phil and I pulled from the Ionia shelter.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Congratulation!! Sounds like you and Nikon were AWESOME!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What a great day it sounds like you both had. Congrats and where are the videos and photos!!!?????

One of the things I love about agility is we do NOT always 'Q' and shouldn't expect it. (course it's icing on the cake when we do....  ) Instead my favorite part of your post was:



> He made every single contact, had no trouble with the tire (we've had a lot of trouble with this!), didn't knock any bars, didn't backjump or spin on the course, and didn't take any obstacles out of order. Really those things right there are all I could have asked for, Q or NQ. His first two runs were in pouring rain and thunder, and his second two were in scorching heat and humidity.


Because those should be what all our goals look like! Proud of our dog and consistant in our training! Cause as long as we do that (and our dogs are having fun) we can do ANYTHING in agility and the 'Q's will come, and continue to come. :thumbup:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The house may not be cool, but that achievement is!!!


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

great work - you will cherish those ribbons forever!! And now you are truly hooked so it will just get better )

Pat


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I ditto that, YOUR HOOKED !   

CONGRATS !


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

wowza, you know i have always thought that boy of your's is really something special. such a rock solid, multi-talented guy. 

will check back for the pictures (busy cleaning up after the storm), looking forward to seeing that greta-girl too (that would be judd's greta, right?).

btw, speaking of he ionia shelter...just had another note from miss mandi's "dad", he's early retired due to some medical problems. he is single with no kids, they share everything...including food...long ways from that little emaciated girl you picked up. sorry for the thread hijack, just wanted you to know.

take care in this crazy weather!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a HUGE congrats !


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats!!! I'm about to enter 2 pups myself this fall. its so nice when the hard work starts to show..


----------



## treemedic (Jul 15, 2010)

Great job!! Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

So awesome. Great Job, the two of you make a great team.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

katieliz said:


> wowza, you know i have always thought that boy of your's is really something special. such a rock solid, multi-talented guy.
> 
> will check back for the pictures (busy cleaning up after the storm), looking forward to seeing that greta-girl too (that would be judd's greta, right?).
> 
> btw, speaking of he ionia shelter...just had another note from miss mandi's "dad", he's early retired due to some medical problems. he is single with no kids, they share everything...including food...long ways from that little emaciated girl you picked up. sorry for the thread hijack, just wanted you to know.


You can always hijack a thread for a rescue success! I have about 30 pics of Greta and Judd.


I don't have many pics of us, but thankfully a little girl picked up my camera and shot all these pics...

Nikon and I after his last run









Cooling off before jumpers









Nikon anxious b/c I left him with the girls to do a walk through









Action




































Last jump of the day! And I never realized until this pic that I didn't take my flip flops off before our run!









I took these of the girls cooling off Nikon


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats! Great pics thats a good one of you together!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Love the pictures!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

well, the girls are wonderful too, but the boys just seem extra-special to me. gosh, that looks like a great time! if i was a bit younger and didn't have so many responsibilities, i'd be doing that too!


----------

